# Cold smoke tubes



## roger47 (Aug 28, 2017)

I've spent a lot of time and investigation into the methods of cold smoking with the stainless steel tubes and the likes.  The number 1 problem apparently is keeping them lit.  After a $45.00 investment in one of these, I too had the same problem. Rather than spend more money experimenting on other units, I decided to make my own. 

I got a stainless steel colander for 50 cents at a garage sale. I layered the bottom with pellets and applied the torch to the centre.  it started up nicely and smoked for 3 and a half hours.  I could have added but it was just an experiment.  It smoked profusely.  I had it in the Traeger (Not turned on) and the temperature reached a max of 125 F. I was very happy with the results.  The "bowl" shape of the colander worked well for the distribution of the advancing coals. I was impressed.  The downside was; it took up a bit more room than the tubes but can work around that if I can get a good smoke free of problems "every time".  Perhaps a smaller colander will work just a good.  Refilling isn't a problem either.  Just open the lid of the Traeger and pop a few pellets into the colander.   View media item 549106


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 28, 2017)

I made one out of a perforated "gutter guard".  Basically it's an eight inch wide by 4 foot long piece of steel mesh that mounts on top of gutters to keep leaves out. 

I cut it to the size I wanted, rolled it up, pop riveted it together and I was done. The 12" tube will get me about 4 hours of smoke. I have one that's about 22", but I've never tried it. I'd guess 7-8 hours. 

I've used both chips and pellets and I've only had it go out once, which was my fault for leaving a gap in the chips. Normally I just use all pellets and it gives great smoke and will raise the chamber temp by only 15° or so. 

Total cost was $3.99 for the gutter guard and a few bucks worth of rivets. Plus a few bucks worth of band-aids until I figured out that wearing gloves is a good idea when working with metal.


----------



## roger47 (Aug 28, 2017)

Well done!  When I get the energy, I'll probably look for those materials and try to make one because it looks like I'll gain some space. Thanks for the advice and info. 

Roger


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 28, 2017)

I too have heard of people having a hard time keeping their tubes lit, but honestly I have never had that problem. Lights pretty easy for me.


----------



## roger47 (Aug 28, 2017)

You've got the magic touch sticky.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't have a problem with keeping the tube lit either, but it sure looks like you came up with a good idea!

Al


----------



## roger47 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi Al.  I found that the "bowl" shaped colander worked well but used up space.  if on a stilt stand?  However, I did find an interesting problem with this kind of set up.  The "bowl shape worked well but I went out a bought a taller cylindrical stainless steel set up that was quite cheap (Picture attached).  I put approximately 1 inch of pellets in the bottom just to see how it would work. It worked great for "half of the pellets on the bottom and then it caught fire.  It showed me that the tubes and channel cold smokers are designed just for that purpose, long extended smoking without the critical temperature being reached for ignition.  I imagine that the bowl shaped colander may also ignite if too many pellets are in it. It pays to research and experiment. These will work if monitored and adjusted but who wants to do that?













DSCN1490.JPG



__ roger47
__ Sep 1, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2017)

stickyFingers said:


> I too have heard of people having a hard time keeping their tubes lit, but honestly I have never had that problem. Lights pretty easy for me.


Nor have I. All of mine light right up and smoke away.


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 13, 2017)

Me too only I used metal hose clamps...I cut a few inches off one end ot the piece of gutter guard...cut that piece into a disc slightly larger than the diameter ot the tube and formed a cap that's held with a large hose clamp on one end...
I flipped the tube over (capped end down) a bent the other end inwards by tapping the edge with a hammer.
Works EXTREAMLY well...I get about 6-7 hours out of a full length one and 3-4 hours out of a half length.
Works with chips or pellets but I get a longer more uniform burn with pellets.

Walt.


----------

